# Basque felling vs splitting



## Helkoman (Nov 17, 2020)

I want to get a Basque axe - what are the differences, other than size, from the felling and the splitting? Any guidance of what I should buy as I look to do a bit of both


----------



## Mad Professor (Nov 18, 2020)

Helkoman said:


> I want to get a Basque axe - what are the differences, other than size, from the felling and the splitting? Any guidance of what I should buy as I look to do a bit of both


How about a link to see what these critters look like?


----------



## Helkoman (Nov 18, 2020)

Mad Professor said:


> How about a link to see what these critters look like?








Basque Axes | Lamnia


Shop for Jauregi Urnieta axes at Lamnia. Jauregi from Urnieta is the last Basque artisan axe smith. Free shipping, speedy dispatch and great customer care!




www.lamnia.com


----------



## buzz sawyer (Nov 18, 2020)

From the splitting video it looks like a Fiskers would have done better.


----------

